# Noelle got Rally Advanced



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, that was one heck of a ride. Last Sunday we trialed twice in one day and qualified twice. This weekend we trialed again and got RA. Three legs in one week. I'm relieved and exhausted.

We also got to see Carol and her rottie Gabby win RaCh today. That was so special. I can't imagine what that feels like. What a huge journey.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Woo hoo! That is amazing, Click! :adore: Big congrats!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Onward to Rally Excellent. Maybe this spring? I'm done with winter driving.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click, I’m so excited for you and Noelle. Well deserved, what a team you make. A hug congratulations. 

That’s amazing you were there to celebrate with your friend earning her RaCh title. It was a special day for both you and Carol.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thrilled, thrilled, thrilled for you and Noelle as well as for Carol and her brand new RACh Rottie.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Many, many congratulations! What a long way you have come in Rally in such a short time.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Huge congratulations to Noelle and you, Click !! Such an accomplishment. And now, yes, stay off those icy roads!

I bet Noelle is chuffed!

Congrats to the Rottie team on the new championship.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks everybody. We came in second today. Five dogs entered Rally Advanced A, three NQed. The judge sharpened her pencil and didn't miss a thing. I'm feeling pleased with Noelle. We only started trialing in October. We have a long way to go before we're getting RaCh, but we'll get there. I know we will!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Who was judging today? She must have have been tough if only 2 out of 5 Q'd! How did you gals score (if you want to share)? I think it is amazing how well you're doing! Frosty and I have a whole year more experience, and we're nowhere near ready for Excellent.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow! That's amazing! Congratulations to you both! :cheers2:


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Congrats! That does sound like some tough judging. I am looking forward to getting into rally. We have a match in a month and it will be our very first time for rally and ob.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

A big congratulations to you both!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle knows all the signs fluidly from Novice to Master. Our real challenge isn't the signs. it's heeling between the signs and staying connected as a team. That's why we're not ready to enter Excellent tomorrow. Today I was clapping my hands like kids clapping for Tinkerbell in a Peter Pan play.

Noelle's Rally Theme Song!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

:lol: Click, how funny, I had to clap my hands the whole way around our last course too. Whatever it takes, right? 

Have you looked into Denise Fenzi training stuff? My friend has really gotten good results in engagement with her dog from doing the program. I'm thinking of doing it, even though it seems quite overwhelming.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations to you and Noelle! :congrats:

A friend of mine was at rally in Lowell, IN last weekend. I was at the NW trials in Joliet and feel lucky to have missed the worst of Saturday night’s snow in Chicago. We’ll be enjoying weekends at home until Spring as well.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Scooterscout99,

We were in Rockford when six inches of snow came out of nowhere on Saturday afternoon. No plows were deployed because the weather didn't mention snow. The plow guys had to get to their plows on roads that were suddenly full of snow. It was really scary. I don't know how to drive in the snow very well. I was miles away from home, in an unfamiliar area, alone with just Noelle and snow up to my eyeballs and it was -9 outside. 

We trialed none-the-less the next day and qualified twice in the same day. That was my test to see if Noelle is capable of doing RAE and TQ for RaCh title. Yes, she can get it together and go in the ring repeatedly for different courses. That's good to know.

But, snow my god. No more winter trials. Last week tested me to the limit with snow, then bitter cold, and now icy roads on the way home today. No more winter trials for me. Bleh.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

And yess, I’m feeling chuffed. Thanks for asking. These are my new shiny things. Mom says I am not allowed to eat them. I don’t know what they are for, but they make Mom smile. 
Love, Noelle


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, Noelle, you won every color of the rainbow! :love2:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You and I both know the only color that matters is... GREEN! Let's keep getting those beautiful green ribbons, ZM. We can do this together. Let's go!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sounds good!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats team! What a week you have had!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Click-n-Treat. Click/treat! You and Noelle are awesome.:adore: Congratulations on a job well done.:congrats::cheers::cheers2: You sure did get 'er done fast! Holy smokes! And what a perfect song. haha. I'm very happy for you. :amen:


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*Way to go! *

I'm so glad you're enjoying rally - and doing so well!

We need a couple of Qs before we finish Rally Master. After that, I'll peck away at finishing RAE3 (6 QQs to go) and will probably stop there. I don't have the money to chase RACH and will be spending plenty seeing if we can get Preferred UDX legs.

One of the possible upcoming rally weekends is at a venue that Neely finds HIGHLY distracting (lots of smells on the astro-turf where they run agility). It may do us both good to go there for rally instead of obedience and see if that will help keep his brain in the game when we return for obedience. He does get better every time we go there, but it's not particularly convenient and I can't always get to their run-throughs.

We did get to that venue yesterday for a couple of runs. As luck would have it, he found a tasty morsel on the turf while working the article pile. Sheesh! He did return with the correct article, after he finished shopping.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm chasing after RACH because I know for a fact I don't have what it takes to get an OTCH, lol. With the AKC rule changes made in February of 2019, any team can start the TQ journey as soon as they have RE. We don't have to get RAE or RM first, so we're gonna dive right in and just keep swimming until we have RaCh. Noelle's performance improves the more times we go in the ring.

The points are also more generous than they used to be. Look at the blue insert. http://images.akc.org/pdf/AKC1193_ROR001_1217_WEB.pdf

Starting February 2019, a score of 91 is worth 5 points now in Master, Excellent B, and Advanced B. So, a score of 91 in all three events at a trial = 15 points. I'm aiming for 30 points in a weekend and we'll get RaCh eventually. 

Assuming I can train Noelle to stay focused on me in the ring, that is. Gulp! She scores high when focused. The signs aren't the problem. It's attention. Help!!! https://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/267673-focus-attention-issues.html


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I love your analysis of the game of rally RACH and definitely the focus on attention.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Given what I've seen, Noelle scores in the mid-90's when focused. It's not the signs, but the journey between them that makes all the difference. There are only a few signs Noelle finds tricky.

Call front_____, because of loss of focus.
Moving down ______, because of speed.
Go to the cone and _______, because of lack of training.

The rest, we have solid.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I have no doubt at all you'll get your RACH quickly!

I love rally--it's the sport I started with. I love that it's something different every time you walk into a ring. I would do both rally and "formal" obedience - and tracking, and trick competitions, and Fast CAT, and agility - given enough money and time.

Keep us posted!

Marguerite


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you for the vote of confidence. Onward to Excellent A in April, I think, assuming Noelle can learn to pay attention better by then.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click you are right in that the timing of the rule change means it makes more sense to go ahead towards triple Qs after you finish RE. That was not an option for me with Lily, so we just started looking for triple Qs last Saturday (and did get it with scores of 85, 95 and 100 so 16 points there plus five points from our RM leg in the AM trial for a total of 21 at the moment but I think there will be a few more from the retroactive recalculation). Click, once you get your 20 triple Qs then focus on Master to get to the 150 needed from that class.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I believe you and Noelle have what it takes to get OTCH! You’ve only been at this for a minute and look how far and fast you have come. Onward, no limits, Team Noelle!


----------

